# KForce Interview Questions



## wwilhelm (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I recently took the KForce online test and passed. Now I'm all set for the phone interview. Wondering if anyone out there could help me prepare? Wondering if anyone here had a phone interview and what questions they will ask?? Please email me if you would. wwilhelm@mcw.edu

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## saloni (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Wendy,

sorry I would not able to answer your question but can you please give me the website link through which you took KForce online test or any other website link which provides remote job in medical coding field if you have as I am looking for online job work as medical coder, You can e-mail me on salonibhavsar@gmail.com, your help will be appreciated.

Best of luck for your interview.

Thanks
Saloni Bhavsar


----------



## ossierand (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there 
I had the interview for K-force, and my advice is to go over  your guidelines for the ICD-9 really good, they
would ask you questions about HTN and Diabetes, and NEC and NOS they do go over details in the ICD-9 
for the CPT portion go over new vs established, ER visits, infusion, it is an intense interview and be prepared to go over everything in the guidelines, be careful if you do not pass the second interview you had to wait another 6 months. 
best of luck


----------

